# Help henna stain!



## Woodpecker

I dyed my hair today with henna and I wasn't as cautious as I should have been. The henna is now on my carpet and clothes. Can I get this out, if so how? Tyia!


----------



## chickenista

Well.. on the jar I use it says that baking soda will remove it from hair. Perhaps you could make a baking soda paste, let sit and then agitate a bit and then pat off.
If that doesn't work, I would go baking soda and vinegar.
And if that doesn't work, rubbing alcohol.
And if that doesn't work, cut out the stain and cut a matching shape out from under a piece of furniture and fill in the hole.

However... it comes right out of the towels that I drape on my shoulders in a regular wash. I have never really thought about it...


----------



## Woodpecker

chickenista said:


> Well.. on the jar I use it says that baking soda will remove it from hair. Perhaps you could make a baking soda paste, let sit and then agitate a bit and then pat off.
> If that doesn't work, I would go baking soda and vinegar.
> And if that doesn't work, rubbing alcohol.
> And if that doesn't work, cut out the stain and cut a matching shape out from under a piece of furniture and fill in the hole.
> 
> However... it comes right out of the towels that I drape on my shoulders in a regular wash. I have never really thought about it...


Oh thank you Chickenista I knew you would answer because you are the Henna Queen! I will try this today and see how it works.


----------



## chickenista

I suppose you could also try OxyClean.. I have never used it for anything other than homemade laundry soap, but I know people swear by the stuff.
I would maybe use a tooth brush on the above mentioned ideas.. Good luck adn let me/us know if it comes out (ish)


----------



## Woodpecker

I just did it and it's gone! I just rubbed the baking soda paste on the carpet stains with my finger and blotted it with a towel and it came out. The clothes I washed as normal and it came out fine. Thnk you so much for the advice!


----------



## chickenista

Whew!! I am glad it worked because I totally pulled that out of my... out of thin air.


----------



## Woodpecker

LoL nice work!


----------

